# Kenneth Faried 2012-2013 season highlights so far..



## subwrx08 (Oct 21, 2012)

The Manimal's sophomore season highlights so far...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

He's been one of the few bright spots for this team so far. One of the most fun players in the league to watch.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nuggets will be fine after they get a couple of home games under their belt.


----------

